# New to forum



## fmontes (Jan 18, 2009)

My name is Francisco and I have been looking at the CompuCarver by craftman and I have also seen the CarveWright. Ar they the same machine? If not could I get some insight on which one is a better machine? Also, where to go for the best pricing.

I have seen some demos online and it looks to me that the versatility of the machine really makes for a good addition to my woodshop.

Thank you in advance

Francisco


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Same machine, same company. There may be some superficial differences.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Francisco. To the RouterForums. Great to have you join us.


----------



## fmontes (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you guys for the info and the warm welcome.

Have either of you used this machine? What is your opinion. I'm trying to do some research before commiting to buying it.

Francisco


----------

